# Any Rustenburg Vapers here?



## PervertedMonk

Hi all

Just started vaping, and progressing to own a new kit. Was wondering if there's a Rustenburg group so that we can share some ideas on DIY, maybe even get a meet going.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wihann

I was wondering the same thing.
Starting to think I was the only vaper in Rustenburg.I am also looking at starting DIY as the juice prices are a bit much for me.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## morras

Julle is nie alleen nie , ek is ook hier !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Kewl. Where about rtb are you guys? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wihann

Ek is in waterfall oos omgewing en julle

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Yes! 
Its not just me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Bo-dorp omgewing!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PervertedMonk

Cashan myself. You guys doing Vapecon, and where do you get your gear? Got mine online from Sir Vape. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Yes. Doin vapecon. 
Cant wait.
Got my stuff from VapeKing. 
Emergency juice i get from Hubbly heaven at the Kloof sentrum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PervertedMonk

Are those juices Chinese or local?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Local.. 
Hes got quite a selection, but near the end of the month stock gets depleted a bit.
Love my Orion and Voodoo flavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thats impressive. What's are the costs for 30 ml? I usually get the porcupine rock and vapour mountain stuff from sirvape.co.za. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Those aren't there yet, but if you ask, he gets. 
From what I can tell, he adds about R10-20 to the joburg prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PervertedMonk

Sweet

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PervertedMonk

I'll have a look then and maybe get these other brands in. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theunis Begley

Hi Guys

There is a facebook page that started recently, trying to get a Rustenburg community going here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/829827133824968


----------



## GerritVisagie

Cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Anyone here interested in a small get together of RTB vapers?
Like a meet 'n greet kinda thing?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear

GerritVisagie said:


> Anyone here interested in a small get together of RTB vapers?
> Like a meet 'n greet kinda thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



I could not attend the meet and greet at Puff n Pass but Mamabear was there as she said it was a lot of fun. I hope I can join the next one.... Also I'm trying to get some more stinkies converted to Vapersters to increase our community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Who is mamabear?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## papabear

GerritVisagie said:


> Who is mamabear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


 Joline


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ah, she came with Glenda.
Ja, it was a fun day. 
You should really make it to the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## papabear

GerritVisagie said:


> Ah, she came with Glenda.
> Ja, it was a fun day.
> You should really make it to the next one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Won't miss it.


----------



## CherynnH

Haai weet julle waar kan ek Gear in Rustenburg koop? ek wil bietjie upgrade


----------



## PsychoFluffy

If I'm not mistaken, The Vape Don is in Rustenburg


----------



## GerritVisagie

Correct. 
At PnP near Square Spar


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CherynnH

PsychoFluffy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, The Vape Don is in Rustenburg


They are but I haven't dealt with them and they're not online. I generally get my stuff online but I just want to see if I can't get the gear I want better in Rustenburg and if there are any other shops there except The Vape Don

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

There's also puff N pass, and hubbly heaven, but their ranges are limited. 
Don is your best bet


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

Why is there nothing going on in this forum... come on guys lets make a meet up again.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

I was thinking the same thing this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

Ruan0.30 said:


> Why is there nothing going on in this forum... come on guys lets make a meet up again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

